# Nutrient Partitioning



## The Rose (Sep 29, 2002)

Can someone clearly explain to me what is meant by the term "nutrient partitioning"?


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2002)

The context it is used in bodybuilding/fitness circles is the attempt to drive nutrients to the most favorable compartments of the body. For example, a nutrient patitioning agent, drug, or supplement would be one that would help drive amino acids into muscle cells for growth and repair, glycogen into muscle cells and away from fat cells, and fat into your energy producing system and away from adipose tissue.

Clenbuterol is an examle of a NP drug.


----------



## The Rose (Sep 29, 2002)

Is there anyway to naturally partition nutrients, Go Pro?


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2002)

Certain supplements can help...ALA, vanadyl sulfate, L-arginine, glutamine. Weight training can also be regarded as somewhat of a "nutrient partitioner." Indirectly, your meal timing and macronutrient profile of each meal can be used to your advantage as well. For instance, a post workout meal is the perfect time for quick acting proteins(whey), high GI carbs(dextrin, maltodextrin, white bread, white rice, rice cakes, etc), and no fats.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 30, 2002)

Insulin resistance can also be regarded as a nutrient partitioner.  If your muscle tissue is IR, then the calories will be partitioned toward your adipose tissue and vice versa.


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2002)

True, but in fitness circles nutrient partitioning is used to describe a "positive" distribution of the calories we ingest.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 1, 2002)

You must've missed the vice versa part of my post...


EDIT:  But i do have to admit, i don't know how often that happens.

By that i mean, your adipose tissue is IR and your muscles are IS.


----------



## gopro (Oct 2, 2002)

Gotcha now!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 2, 2002)




----------

